# Fast Five



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Went to see this Wednesday at the pics. Very good I thought, really good film and a lot different to what people may think, some really cool motors in it too :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Is that the latest Fast & Furious?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

i thought it was crap to be honest.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I liked it :thumb:


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

I loved it

Did you remember to stay till the end and watch the final scene after the credits


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

was it as completley OTT as FF4, i thought FF1 was actually quite good though.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I think it was excellent, probably the best of them all.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Alzay said:


> I think it was excellent, probably the best of them all.


Got to agree, I flippin loved it, especially the main car chase, I thought it was breath taking, an excellent action movie :thumb:


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

rickparmar said:


> I loved it
> 
> Did you remember to stay till the end and watch the final scene after the credits


Yeah, Mrs was like why are we staying, until the extra bit came on :thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I saw this the other day and really liked it.

I think its going back to FF1 roots when it was more 'realistic' so to speak.

Glad i heard about the bit after the credits, well worth staying for!


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

loved it, really good watch. will go to see it again soon.

the after credit scene - 1:46






david


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

I loved it, really enjoyed. 

I didn't stay until after the credits, damn it, and that youtube vid is removed


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Was AWESOME!! Went with my girlfriend who thought she would hate it but she actually thought it was amazing too. Easily the best one. The Rock is just epic in it too lol.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Did the whole premier seating thing at the showcase with the better half. Best one yet. Good storyline, some fun driving not so much of the chav wagons bar a small part which was to be expected. Spot on flick.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i really liked it aswell.

was expecting it to be terrible tbh.. most films when you get to sequel 5 its just stupid lol..

dont want to ruin the film for anyone who has not seen it.. so if you havent seen it dont read this bit below

Did anyone else see the bit where tez and roman are talking about the money.. he asks tez what he will do with his and he replies "i always wanted to open up a garage back home" but in 2 fast 2 furious, tez and roman meet for the *first time* and he has his own garage!!! apart from that.. great film!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Thought it was pretty awful. Completely over the top and unrealistic as usual with these types of films.

If you want to go and watch a good film, watch TT3D


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Personally I loved it, I thought the opening was brilliant, one way to catch a bus :lol: :lol: :lol:

The rest of the film was typical F&F, but take it as it supposed to be and that really isn't a bad thing!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Its not great but not horrendous went to see it on Friday....lots of action etc but deffo a brain out of gear film.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

I thought it was pretty decent!

A kind of Oceans 11 with more action.

Worth waiting 5 mins at the end to see the last bit tho!


----------



## Hugi (May 11, 2011)

saw it tonight! best movie of this year!!!

I really like it! great cars.. great story.. awesome special effects.. cool soundtrack!

Want to see it again


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

It's the best so far.


----------



## MKDK (Apr 10, 2011)

The Fast and The Furious (the first one) is still the best. But this is second, without a doubt.

Really hated some of the other sequels and therefore didn't expect much. But was a pleasant surprise, and I loved it. Loads of good scenes: over the roof tops in the favela, the Vin Diesel/Dwayne Johnson fight and the main car chase scene. Brilliant!


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

Not that great to be honest.


----------

